# Wrong Knob!



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Set my camera, Canon 7d with 100-400L lens on my tripod on the patio to try to get some shots of the full moon tonight. Adjusted the Wrong knob and dropped the whole package 5 feet down to the dirt......luckily it bounced off my bare foot (may need a stitch or two) on the way down to the rain soaked dirt.........was sick for a while, and couldnt take it into the light to assess damage for a few minutes, but all is well besides some mud in the tripod collar of the lens.......



WHEW!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Shaky said:


> Set my camera, Canon 7d with 100-400L lens on my tripod on the patio to try to get some shots of the full moon tonight. Adjusted the Wrong knob and dropped the whole package 5 feet down to the dirt......luckily it bounced off my bare foot (may need a stitch or two) on the way down to the rain soaked dirt.........was sick for a while, and couldnt take it into the light to assess damage for a few minutes, but all is well besides some mud in the tripod collar of the lens.......
> 
> WHEW!


OUCH!...I have that same lens and it IS heavy. What tripod/head setup are you using. It's hard for me to get freehand shots composed at 400mm length w/o the shakes setting in. A few stitches while acting as a cushion are a small price to pay given the cost of a 7D and 100-400L glass. Ha! I love that lens BTW. I have a 1.4 tc that gives a little more range with it (on a budget).


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

pg542 said:


> OUCH!...I have that same lens and it IS heavy. What tripod/head setup are you using. It's hard for me to get freehand shots composed at 400mm length w/o the shakes setting in. A few stitches while acting as a cushion are a small price to pay given the cost of a 7D and 100-400L glass. Ha! I love that lens BTW. I have a 1.4 tc that gives a little more range with it (on a budget).


Right now I've got a Mefoto Roadtrip with a Giotto head. Its a little light for my setup, but is pretty sturdy overall. Light, collapsible and easy to transport. After this scenario though I'm saving my pennies for a true quality tripod/head combo.

I've been going back and forth on the new compact system cameras out there (Sony A7r etc....) but I've just got too much invested in my dslr gear to make the jump, and no matter what I buy, the dslr wont be replaced anytime in the near future so a good carbon fiber hd tripod is in the works.


----------

